# Stray Cat in garden-



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Help

We have 2 cats of our own and recently have a had stray young cat in our garden, it's owners moved away early this year and left the cat and it's two siblings behind.  Didn't see much of them during the summer as the weather was good and we've got lots of fields and woods behind us.  However for the last month we've had this cat constantly in our garden.  It seems to sleep in our bushes and we've been feeding it daily (yes I know it was a bad move!).

Not sure what to do though as we really can't take it in as my girl cat doesn't like it and don't want to upset her at all. Have made a nest for it with a sturdy box inside a plastic box lined with towels so will see if it uses this tonight etc.  SHould we ring an animal sanctuary ans see if they'll take it?  Don't want it to be put to sleep though!


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Beachgirl

Cat Action Trust will take in cats for re-homing, as I understand it they do not put them to sleep.  You could try searching internet to see if they have a branch close to you, if you can't find anything a local vet should point you in the right direction.  I know its a pain but am glad he / she has found someone like you to lodge with for the time being.  

Poor little thing, its so cold out there    The owners have a lot to answer for, there was no need to do what they have done, they could have taken them to a shelter for rehoming. 

If you get stuck let me know, i'll get my thinking cap on, good luck xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Jovigirl

He's fast asleep on the towels in my box, so that was a success x


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

the cat protection league might be able to help as well
they never put a cat down either
hope you find somewhere for him/her soon

tatty xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Morning Beachgirl!

GRRRRRRR! makes me so mad that some owners can be so heartless and leave their cats behind!!! I've just lost one of my fur babys as he decided he didn't want to live with us anymore!!! Anyway, RSPCA or Blue Cross will take strays in and rehome them.  Also Cats Protection league have cat foster carers who will take cats in and keep them until they are rehomed-numbers should be in local yellow pages.  Failing that, if you're anywhere near the West Midlands, I have a very warm snug home!! 

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Any luck with finding the stray a home??

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Havn't seen him for a couple of days so hope he's ok x


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

gerrrr tell me about it.

we have a cat who lives in our garden and its our next door neighbours!!!! they got a dog 2 years ago, and as soon as the dog came to live with them the poor gorgous cat got chucked out, she is soooo pretty, long haired and very loving.  it makes me soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo mad.  the poor thing gets so wet and with long hair takes ages to dry if at all.

the crunch came when last winter i went outside the grass was frosty and so was the poor cat! this year have made her her own little house, feed her every day and she is so loving. i would love to have her but my cat hates her and he has started spraying the house now, so have had to move her away to to the top of the garden.  have brought her christmas presents and everything this year!  

is the stray back? have you seen him?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

No, we havne;t seen him/her since....hope that he's ok and say good night bfore I go to sleep x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hiya beach girl i was just looking at old threads on here and i noticed this one!!
Did that stray cat come back ??
                                  Hugs emma xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, we still see 'mismatch' as we call it, and feed it when it comes, it lives in the farm yard allotment behind us with the goats and chickens now by the looks of things.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

kitten77 said:


> gerrrr tell me about it.
> 
> we have a cat who lives in our garden and its our next door neighbours!!!! they got a dog 2 years ago, and as soon as the dog came to live with them the poor gorgous cat got chucked out, she is soooo pretty, long haired and very loving. it makes me soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo mad. the poor thing gets so wet and with long hair takes ages to dry if at all.
> 
> ...


Aw thats good of you to look after the little strays one hon. It's always one of my biggest fears when my kittens go to new homes that they may get pushed out!

Kitten77 ~ I would really phone a santuary about the longhaired stray you have hon. When long haired cats matt the skin underneath can't breathe and really it would need dematting or will develop all sorts of skin problems honey xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

I think our first cat was an abandoned one too as she was and still is very cuddly and friendly.  We've always been able to hold her like a baby which is rare for a stray.


----------



## barbar (Oct 31, 2008)

My loveliest childhood cat was a ginger stray who just appeared out of nowhere. After clawing my dad like a crazy thing he was sitting on my mum's lap purring and happy that same evening, while she phoned round to see if anyone knew about him. He attached himself to us and got right on the t*ts of the other 2 cats we had (including a tortoiseshell who thought she was queen). OK they were ****** off for a while, but they came to live with it. The girl cat got chased by him all the time - but she could give back some too (and females are more dominant than male cats).

Oh and BTW, don't assume the original owners are negligent. My friend had an amazing cat called Vinnie which she got as company for her son and herself after her husband had been killed in a hit and run accident. But the perky little black and white cat just wouldn't be owned. In the new place she moved to she got to know the neighbours really quickly as they'd ring up and tell her he was on their bed and could she come and remove him… Then one day he just disappeared. She looked for ages and sadly reckoned on him being a gonner. A year later - and uncannily on her birthday - he just turned up, said hello and then upped and left an hour later. She got a good lesson from that cat, that sometimes we have to let things go, sad as that may be. And that cats are wild, resilient creatures who are great innovators…


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

My friend adopted a stray cat he was really manky when he first started coming into her garden and really thin and his skin/fur was in an awful state and he was terrified .. it took a good 2 years for her to gain his trust and he is now the most gorgeous spoilt cat you ever saw with beautiful shiny black coat .. 

Some people just don't deserve animals do they .. I would be lost without my furbabies


----------

